# wanna tog?



## ssminnow (Oct 26, 2001)

Going to fish for tog this sat at cbbt. Jimmy and I did well last sat and hope to do so again this saturday. I have a 21' WA with full curtains. I'm looking for one or two to tog and then try for flounder, rock or whatever if we do well with those. will leave from wallaces early. Call my cell if interested. 685-5820 (before 10 fri).

Matt


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

How'd you do on the tog's?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

We didn't do as well as the weekend before. We fished around all 4 islands, saw a few caught at the second, but we couldn't seem to get into them. At the 4th, we were anchored within 100 ft. of a boat that was bailing them one after another, and we didn't get a bite. That's tog fishing for you. Finally that boat left and we moved to their spot. We picked up a few nice sized togs and then the current and wind shifted which made it impossible to stay in position without hitting the pilings or the rocks. With storms approaching, we called it a day and took home 3.


----------

